# Harley Davidson Find



## theljam (Oct 7, 2014)

My brother and I recently saved what we believe are the remains of a Harley Davidson bicycle.  The bike is not in great condition, but we think someone with a passion for early bicycles would be interested in it.  I've read several of the threads on here, and as far as I can tell it is an original Harley.  It still has the original badge attached with screws, the chainring matches the advertisements and the fork looks like it has never been removed since it's stuck.  The serial number on the bottom looks like it is 203029.  Can anyone give me any additional information about the bike?

Jimmy


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 7, 2014)

absolutely beautiful find, I believe its a juvenile 26" bike. 
 thank you for saving it!

Nick.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

Jimmy,
Welcome to the CABE!
Huh, darned if that doesn't look like a youth/child's bike.
Thanks for posting here. Should have lot's of comments coming your way before long...


----------



## jkent (Oct 8, 2014)

Is the seat stay on the left side bent? or is it just he picture?
JKent


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 8, 2014)

*Hey to Jimmy and his brother this mornin' !!!   -----  Welcome to the CABE !!

You fellas did a fine job of unearthing a Li'l Dandy ... you were very-cautious in the process.  Good Form !!
And please take no offense at any "DO NOT CLEAN ..." stuff in the foto below ... that's for future readers
who may not take the time to read ... and they're just on the peep for fotos.

I believe your machine is a Juvenile, Davis-Built, H-D Bicycle.  What a little beauty !!!*

Thanks for sharing this with The CABE !!

..... patric cafaro













===========================
===========================


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2014)

Patric buddy, you OK? the chainring is like the one I sold you... the 6 bubble, 3 lg and 3 small holes.


----------



## jkent (Oct 8, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing...???
JKent


----------



## Iverider (Oct 8, 2014)

Man...I forgot about the ultra rare Harley BMX!


I thought that was a Fauber ring although it is missing the two little protruding points in the circles.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Man...I forgot about the ultra rare Harley BMX!




LOL!!! that was the first thing that came to my mind....


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 8, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Patric buddy, you OK? the chainring is like the one I sold you... the 6 bubble, 3 lg and 3 small holes.




He said that it was the incorrect ring, then posted an example of the correct one.
It's easy to miss the first read through though


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> He said that it was the incorrect ring, then posted an example of the correct one.
> It's easy to miss the first read through though




...*AHHH* I now see the error of my ways. Glad Patric is ok, and I'm just stupid.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2014)

Bike looks like a 24" no? Looks to be running about 20 spokes if I'm counting correctly.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 8, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Bike looks like a 24" no? Looks to be running about 20 spokes if I'm counting correctly.






*Could very well be a 20'' wheel.  Davis built the juvenile series in a 20" and 26" wheel ... 
with BOTH straight, single-rail .. AND .. camelback in each size.

The material below reps an original foto I used from ebay ... modded it out for reasons 
known only to me and God ... am displaying it here to show a 1935 Shelby Pirate 
motorbike .. which sported a Gendron, teen's-era chainring.*


..........patric


















=======================
=======================


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 8, 2014)

it does look like a 20 in. bike i can't see why you can't get $500 for it.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2014)

Possibly 26 in. Here is a pic of my original catalog for 1920


----------



## theljam (Oct 16, 2014)

Here are a few additional photos to answer some of the questions.  I'll let someone with more experience tell me what size the wheel is because it's not very round any more and can vary depending upon where it's measured.  We tried to measure one of the straightest spokes, but even that isn't easy.  I'm doubting it's a 26" wheel because a 26" wheel won't fit in the front forks.  

To answer the question about the seat stay- yes, unfortunately the left rear seat stay got bent at one point in time.  

The last photo is the diameter of the top frame rail.  It  looks to be around 13/16" or 7/8".  

Does anyone know approximately how many Harley bicycles are still in existence?


----------



## bike (Oct 17, 2014)

*20" dia*

10+10=20" measured  wheel plus 1.5 +1.5 for the tire (diameter of the cross section of the tire x 2) =23 prob camera angle but I would say 24" tire
the wheel for 20" TIRE is 20-(1.5.+1.5) ~17"

THat is all according to hillbilly math your resluts may differ


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2014)

bike said:


> 10+10=20" measured  wheel plus 1.5 +1.5 for the tire (diameter of the cross section of the tire x 2) =23 prob camera angle but I would say 24" tire
> the wheel for 20" TIRE is 20-(1.5.+1.5) ~17"
> 
> THat is all according to hillbilly math your resluts may differ




that's what this hick was tink'n.....


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 17, 2014)

Very cool find


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 17, 2014)

*If we look at the two-sizes offered by H-D in their boy's juvenile line,
we can read that the Model 520 (model 5 juvenile .. 1920) was built 
as a scaled-down version of a larger, 28-Inch Wheel H-D machine.

Please refer to redline1968's original, 1920 H-D Catalog foto.

As early as 1917, the larger 520 was referred to as the "Boy Scout'
Model ... as well as the "520".

The earliest H-D catalog (1917) shows the 520 with major differences ...
most notably ... the '17 has frame-lugs nearly everywhere within the 
7/8"-tubed frame.  

Those lugs can be found at the top and bottom of the head-tube ... four at 
the crankcase .. (connecting to the down-tube .. both chain-stays .. and the 
lower-part of the seat-mast).   In addition .. there is a seat-post cluster lug, 
as well .. allowing for the top-bar to connect to the top lug of the head-tube.

Sadly, I do not have access to whatever it takes to print pages from my '17 catalog.   

Well, that's just fine and dandy .. isn't it ?!!  Maybe a kind reader out there 
will post their ''earlier than 1920" catalog page of the 520.

The machine pictorially-displayed in this thread, however, appears 
to be neither a 26-Inch or 20-Inch Wheel.

The foto containing the tape measure suggests this to me.

This typer sees a 24-Inch Wheel machine.

Look ... knowing what we know about the variations found in the machines of 
Davis ... are you surprised ?  

Me neither.

Would like to see the underside of that crankcase, however .... don't really care 
what numbers appear ... just wanna see how they're arranged.

There may not even be any numbers at all.   Butt-Hoo-Nose ... right ?*


............  patric









======================================
======================================


----------



## chitown (Oct 18, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> Maybe a kind reader out there
> will post their ''earlier than 1920" catalog page of the 520.




No 520 earlier than 1920. Those would be the 517 518 or 519. So Juvi = 5 series with the year being the last 2 numbers.

Here is a clip of the 1918 model showing outside lugs and the *14" special* is offered. So I think you have one *VERY SPECIAL BIKE!!!*


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 18, 2014)

".........."


----------

